# Incorporating boxing drills in Kenpo



## ikenpo (Jun 12, 2002)

Does anyone do this? What kind of drills (3 and under, shoe shine drill, 4 count (jab,cross,hook,upper cut)? Just curious, I have a tape by ringside called mastering the mitts that gives some excellent focus mitt drills that work speed, power, coordination, distance, closing the gap, etc...

jb:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> 
> *Does anyone do this? What kind of drills (3 and under, shoe shine drill, 4 count (jab,cross,hook,upper cut)? Just curious, I have a tape by ringside called mastering the mitts that gives some excellent focus mitt drills that work speed, power, coordination, distance, closing the gap, etc...
> 
> jb:asian: *



I do. I like the 4 count. Lot of the boxing helps me against others.
And nobody laugh either, I'm still alive, and good looking still.


----------



## Kirk (Jun 12, 2002)

We do the four count drills in my school.  Sometimes we do them
and add kicks.  Mostly they're done as part of our warm up,
after calisthenics ... I think for an aerobic purpose.  I know I
sweat my tail off when doing them, that's for sure!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 13, 2002)

your sparring ............ use it.

:asian:


----------



## PhilNvegas (Jun 13, 2002)

I like using boxing to get to the inside. i think it works.

Phil


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 13, 2002)

The game and rules......

:asian:


----------



## Rainman (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PhilNvegas _
> 
> *I like using boxing to get to the inside. i think it works.
> 
> Phil *




Whatsa matta you?  Freestyle techniques are gap closers etc., as well.  I look at boxing as being swollowed by AK a long time ago.  There are a couple of groups that are known for Kenpo boxing.


----------



## PhilNvegas (Jun 13, 2002)

I agree with you,"free sytlye tech". I just hate kicking with all these guys trying to take you down these days. 

It does depend on the sercumstance. If I'm fighting a boxer I will use my feet.


----------



## ikenpo (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rainman _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Can you explain the "boxing as being swollowed by AK a long time ago". Who are the "Kenpo Boxing" groups you speak of? What part of boxing did they incorporate? This might turn into a good discussion.

Thanks, jb:asian:


----------



## ikenpo (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PhilNvegas _
> 
> *I agree with you,"free sytlye tech". I just hate kicking with all these guys trying to take you down these days.
> 
> It does depend on the sercumstance. If I'm fighting a boxer I will use my feet. *



Since you mentioned it. What do you use with a grappler?

jb:asian:


----------



## PhilNvegas (Jun 13, 2002)

Well,

I can't say that I have fought a whole lot of grapplers. I have fought a couple though. I like waiting till they shoot in. I'll check then strike. I guess the thing I concentrate on first is a solid base. Then a solid strike. If they close the gap really fast, I like settling in to an inward elbow. If it's not so fast, I like uplifting forearms. I'm not saying these things will work on everyone, but they have worked for me. I guess I've been lucky .

How is good Ol' Houston? Who do you train with there? I'm from Corpus and have a couple of friends in Houston that are looking for a place to train.

Phil


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 13, 2002)

I have studied Kenpo now for 31 years....... back in 1978 when I was doing a little kickboxing..... I never had any Boxing lessons....... didn't need any!  My Kenpo gave me all I needed and then some......... the only thing I had to do  was train and get into shape....... the maneuvers were all here right under my nose.

:asian:


----------



## ikenpo (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *I have studied Kenpo now for 31 years....... back in 1978 when I was doing a little kickboxing..... I never had any Boxing lessons....... didn't need any!  My Kenpo gave me all I needed and then some......... the only thing I had to do  was train and get into shape....... the maneuvers were all here right under my nose.
> 
> :asian: *



If that's what he means, then I agree.....and not just because you said it...LOL

jb:asian:


----------



## PhilNvegas (Jun 13, 2002)

Well,

Yea, I was asking JB. I have heard alot about you though, and I have nothing respect for you. I am a student of Greg Hilderbrands. I agree it is all there. Do you ever or your classes do jab, cross, hook(stuff like that)? Or,Do you strickly stick to the free style tech.?

Respectfully,

Phil Montminy


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 13, 2002)

and his side kick Scotty........ lol....... the Vegas rebels:rofl: 
good men!!  work hard ...... great desire to learn..... hard to spank... (ask Greg)  hee hee

In standard classes for the younger or beginner students we stick to the basic material....... however as you advance to black and enter the what if phase..... you MUST develop these actions they are in our vocabulary and useful items to know.

Tell Greg hi for me.

:asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 13, 2002)

I was sparring Stickdummy (Pete) the other night and next thing I knew I was boxing him hahaha.. what fun.. my normal fighting stance is left sided and with my back almost to my opponent. Up against Stickdummy.. next thing I knew I was facing him full front.. and he was giving me tips.. keep elbows in.. break the opponents arms down.. uppercut.. jab.. Hook..  I had a blast~!!  Still have to work on keeping my elbows in.. and I sure wasn't concentrating on kicks.. 
It was unique and enjoyable for a change in sparring ~!


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PhilNvegas _
> 
> *Well,
> 
> ...



Hello!

Where do you train at? Since I have a club at the YWCA. I didn't recognize the handle(name), you may have come by to visit before?

BTW, since you mentioned you have friends there wanting to train, isn't there already a AKKI gorup in Houston area, with Mr. Cano , and a "Consulting " person (AKKI) there as well?

Anyway, best regards!:asian:


----------



## ikenpo (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PhilNvegas _
> 
> *Well,
> 
> ...



Hot and humid... Currently unaffiliated, there are a few instructors down here (very few), but you can find some. Right now I just train with a couple of guys out of the garage. Techniques, concepts, etc....not really authorized to promote anyone. But I am a 2nd Brown with honors (meaning I was a green belt for 7 years) .

jb :asian:


----------



## PhilNvegas (Jun 13, 2002)

"Where do you train at? Since I have a club at the YWCA. I didn't recognize the handle(name), you may have come by to visit before?"



I'm in Vegas now. Every time I end up in Corpus, I mean to stop by, but I end up getting side tracked. I have a couple of friends down there that want to train as well. I'll make it a point next time. I make it down atleast twice a year. Nice to finnaly talk to you(well, this counts right ).

Take care,
Phil


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *The game and rules......
> 
> :asian: *



WHAT???

I determine the game, and the rules, Golden One!

Come to Texas, and you'll find that out!


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Currently unaffiliated?

That's not what I heard. A little birdie told me differently.


----------



## ikenpo (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Richardo,

It is still a sensitive subject for me, but so you know I haven't "committed" to training with anyone at this point. There are many variables that play into it. Cost, distance, curriculum...

jb:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Sorry Bro, I'll step off. Don't wanna mess with them Houston fighters!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 14, 2002)

trouble again.............. - one tail feather.........

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *trouble again.............. - one tail feather.........
> 
> :asian: *



Dang it, where is that "Super Glue!"


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 15, 2002)

and several different size balls.......:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *and several different size balls.......:asian: *




What is a speed ball? Is it the double ended one that goes all over when you hit it?


:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 15, 2002)

the one that hangs from a round platform....... timing ball....
speed ball.......

knockita knockita knockitttta...........

:asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 15, 2002)

... not speedball, oh illustrious one.  A speedball is a combination of heroin and cocaine. Sounds like a good way to get your clock cleaned - permanently.

Anyhow, we us boxing drills including double jab, 3-punch, 4-punch, and 5-punch drills shadow boxing and with focus mitts.  For beginners the focus mitts offer a nice way to get some target acquisition skills.  We also do some bobbing, weaving and slipping with footwork drills.

I think this is important, not so much for our skill set, which it does help, but so we can recognize and deal with the types of fighters in the real world and not fight their fight.  We need to be able to distinguish a Tae-Kwon-Do kicker from a grappler or boxer and engage with the appropriate mental construct or range of responses.  DON'T TRY TO OUT KICK A KICKER OR OUT BOX A BOXER, DITTO FOR A GRAPPLER.  At least not in real self-defense techniques.

We also like heavy bags, tai kickboxing bag (floor to ceiling), but I do not have a 2-ended bag hung right now.  I like those because they try to hit back.

Whappity-Whap!  It's all good! It ends up being all Kenpo if you are not careful ... or maybe that's my point.

Oos,
-Michael
UKS-Texas


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 15, 2002)

So are you really trying to take over Texas?  I thought that was Mr. Conatser's goal.  

I have a 2nd Black down in Houston now.  He came up in the IKKA under Curtis Abernathy as a colored belt, then me for Browns and Blacks.  Rod Henson is his name and I am sure he would like to find some Kenpo down in Houston similar to what he knows already.  He was in New Orleons for a couple of years also, so he worked out with Huk for that couple of years.  Highly skilled, with a great training ethic and athletic as they come.  A tough kinda guy ... he is an engineer so he also has a logical approach to the Art.  Let me know some email addresses, who you are and who the AKKI advisor is.  AKKI stuff is different from what Rod does, but maybe he can accomadate to a different set of techniques, drills, and patterns.

Thanks,
-Michael
UKS-Texas


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 15, 2002)

Mr. Billings is correct, it's called a speed bag, hmmm the all knowing omnipotent one got one wrong.

I wonder if that means they're serving angel food cake in Hades now :shrug: 

My kenpo instructor was telling me I should use the 2 ended ball for practicing the self defense techniques on. Now I want to get one and get started on using it to see what he was talking about.   


:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 16, 2002)

Speed bag, speed ball....... I just love to smack em.... in several different ways.
:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Speed bag, speed ball....... I just love to smack em.... in several different ways.
> :asian: *



That sounds like me, you're talking about. Oh, BTW, Happy Fathers Day!:cheers:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 16, 2002)




----------



## Stick Dummy (Jun 17, 2002)

Geeze,

Now I'm confused..........

  I have one of them thar 12" leather balls with a elastic cord on either end designed to be affixed to floor and ceiling with hooks, and I was always told it was a "Speed Ball".


 The Speed bag is the wee bitty one, and Power bag is the larger one that mount on the "ring" frame right? 



KenpoTess,

  Glad you enjoyed the change of pace in sparring, and thank you for allowing me to participate in your class.

  :asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 17, 2002)

> I have one of them thar 12" leather balls with a elastic cord on either end designed to be affixed to floor and ceiling with hooks, and I was always told it was a "Speed Ball".


We always called the double ended bag the "Headache Bag"


----------

